# Email-Versand Java+Outlook



## Mustard444 (20. Jul 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich habe ein vermutlich kompliziertes Problem, aber ich versuche es euch mal zu beschreiben. 
Ich habe ein Java Programm geschrieben, mit dem am Ende per Knopfdruck eine E-Mail im Hintergrund lokal auf dem Rechner verschickt werden soll. Mir geht es dabei auch nicht um einen automatischen Email Versand, wo Email + Passwort im Code eingetragen werden müssen. (Dazu gibt es ja einige Code Beispiele im Internet, die ich aber nicht verwenden will.)
Das bedeutet: Ich will kein JavaMail verwenden, und die Email soll auch nicht über SMTP o.ä. versendet werden. Ziel ist es, dass Outlook lokal im Hintergrund gestartet wird und eine E-Mail von meinem Outlook Account versendet wird. 
Für euer besseres Verständnis gibt es auch einige Erklärungen : 
https://msdn.microsoft.com/office/office365/APi/mail-rest-operations#SendMessages

Das Problem hierbei ist, dass mein Programm in Java geschrieben ist, also eine nicht Microsoft Sprache. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen ? Es geht vor allem um diese Schnittstelle zwischen Java und Outlook und dass die Email lokal von meinem eigenen Outlook Account versendet wird. 
Und bitte nicht fragen wieso keine Java Mail, kein SMTP o.ä. .. das sind Vorgaben von oben.

Danke für eure Hilfe / Tipps  

LG


----------



## thet1983 (20. Jul 2016)

http://www.moyobase.com/joc/


----------



## VfL_Freak (20. Jul 2016)

Moin,

es gilt immer noch das Gleiche, was Dir hier (http://www.java-forum.org/thema/java-mail-verwenden.173660/) schon geschrieben wurde ... insbesondere gilt der Beitrag #10 von@Joose 
Eine entsprechende Outlook-API ist mir aber nicht bekannt!



Mustard444 hat gesagt.:


> das sind Vorgaben von oben


Vielleicht sollte Du mal mit _*oben*_ sprechen und die Vorgaben realistisch anpassen ...... 

BTW: was spricht denn die REST-API aus Deinem Link ??

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Mustard444 (20. Jul 2016)

@thet1983  danke für den Link. Das ganze sollte bloß kostenlos bleiben..

@VfL_Freak danke nochmal für den Hinweis. Outlook verwaltet nur meine Emails, das ist für mich jetzt auch logisch. Ich habe eine Firmen Email Adresse, also Vorname.Nachname@firma.com . Die wird über Outlook verwaltet. 
Der Link soll beschreiben, wie es möglich ist auf mein Outlook über ein Programm zuzugreifen. Natürlich (wie ist es anders von Microsoft zu erwarten) geht das perfekt mit z.B. C++, ich habe aber nunmal Java verwendet und will jetzt auch nicht mit C++ anfangen, wovon ich 0,0 Ahnung habe.. 
Und die Vorgaben von oben sind leider so, ich habe die funktionierende Lösung mit JavaMail + SMTP angeboten, wurde aber abgelehnt.. sind mir leider die Hänge gebunden.


----------



## VfL_Freak (20. Jul 2016)

Moin,


Mustard444 hat gesagt.:


> danke für den Link. Das ganze sollte bloß kostenlos bleiben..


Ok, moyobase kenne ich nicht, aber wenn es denn die einizige Möglichkeit ist ......



Mustard444 hat gesagt.:


> Und die Vorgaben von oben sind leider so [...] sind mir leider die Hänge gebunden


Aha, und wenn diese Vorgaben nun technisch umsetzbar sind?? 
Was dann ???

Früher gab es mal OLE, um MS-Programme anzusprechen - das ist aber IMHO schon lange nicht mehr _State of the Art_ und ob damit Outlook (im Übrigen auch nicht gerade _State of the Art_) sinnvoll angesprochen werden konnte, steht auf einem anderen Blatt!
Aber auch OLE war ein MS-Mechanismus!
Und sowas ist in Java, was ja Plattformübergreifend ist, nun eben kaum möglich!

Wenn es denn kein REST-Service sein darf, bliebe noch die Idee, das Ganze in C++ zu lösen und dann in Deiner Java-Anwendung per JNI aufzurufen.
Das ist aber ein ziemlicher Hammer für Dich, fürchte ich ...

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Mustard444 (20. Jul 2016)

Ich werde Moyosoft auf jeden Fall mal ansprechen. Bloß das sind keine einmaligen 50 Euro sondern schon ordentliche Summen, auch für große Unternehmen.. naja ich werde es mal ansprechen.

OLE werde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal näher anschauen, aber wenn das auch schon etwas älter ist, hört sich nicht so gut an.

Was ist denn so ein REST Service genau, vielleicht verstehe ich die Funktion dahinter noch nicht ganz. Ich hab mal Google gefragt, der REST Service ist für die Kommunikation zwischen 2 Maschinen zuständig. Also theoretisch für mein Java Programm und mein Outlook Programm? Und dieses Moyosoft wäre so ein REST Service? Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?

Also alles in C++ zu schreiben.. puh ja das wäre ein Hammer. Ich habe halt von C++ überhaupt keine Ahnung, ich habe bisher nur Java an der Uni gelernt, und das auch nicht üppig. Ich mein, klar ich hab schon etwas Programmiererfahrung, von dem her dürfte mir C++ vielleicht leichter fallen als einem komplett Neueinsteiger, aber jetzt so ein Programm innerhalb von paar Wochen als C++ Neuling zu schreiben, schätze ich mal als unmöglich ein.

Danke dir auf jeden Fall für die Hilfe !


----------



## michaels (20. Jul 2016)

Soll denn das Online-Outlook verwendet werden oder ein lokal installiertes? Die REST-API ist doch nur für die Online-Variante.
Soll der Versandt automatisch über Outlook erfolgen oder reicht auch eine "Vorbefüllung" der Mail über "Desktop.getDesktop().mail(...)" mit einer URI?


----------



## Mustard444 (20. Jul 2016)

michaels hat gesagt.:


> Soll denn das Online-Outlook verwendet werden oder ein lokal installiertes? Die REST-API ist doch nur für die Online-Variante.
> Soll der Versandt automatisch über Outlook erfolgen oder reicht auch eine "Vorbefüllung" der Mail über "Desktop.getDesktop().mail(...)" mit einer URI?



Also jeder hat lokal auf seinem Rechner Outlook installiert. Und der Versand soll automatisch über Outlook erfolgen, das bedeutet die Mail wird ausgefüllt und abgesendet, eben voll automatisch ohne dass ein Benutzer noch Senden drücken muss oder sonstiges.. eine Vorbefüllung reicht demnach (leider) nicht aus. 
Danke dir


----------



## tommysenf (21. Jul 2016)

https://www.tutorials.de/threads/outlook-steuern-mit-java.206568/
http://www.vogella.com/tutorials/EclipseMicrosoftIntegration/article.html#oleoutlook
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5014955/how-to-send-email-through-outlook-from-java


----------

